# Veiltails.....least favourable?



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I love Scout so much....But sometimes it seems like if you have a veiltail, it's like....having a mutt while everyone else has pedigrees from a long line of champions. It's like veiltails are the least favourable tail type. Like they're _too ordinary_. I wouldn't trade Scout for the world. But so many betta owners have these super cool fish. My best friend has a crowntail. I have a veil. 
Hahaha, ^-^ I don't know. Just seems like the really experienced owners have these high class fish, and they look down on veils like "oh that's so ordinary. Don't you want to have a _pretty_ fish?" 
I'm not pointing anyone out. Everyone has been so kind and helpful, and I couldn't imagine them saying such a thing. It just makes me feel this way when I see all these spectacular fish on facebook and google and stuff.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a vail tail and in no way is mine a mutt


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

hahaha my first betta that I ever had was a VT


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I mean look at him flaring saying " you calling me a mutt???!!!"


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure their not the least favorable  after all lot of people buy Bettas and it's usually your petstore veiltail  

Their beautiful in different ways!
I think, if someone where to start breeding loads and loads of the veiltails with exotic colors, is defeniatley buy em, thy are even prettier than your fancy Bettas once try color up, imo I like all the fin types equally <3


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

'~'


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Uck, sorry about my autocorrect problems... Siri ain't the best at it! Forgive me XD!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't think VT are the least favourable. I think it depends on the person. I like VT.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I guess you're right.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

20 years ago, the only kind of betta that you saw for sale were VT's. There were no crown tails, elephant ears, etc. I think people are just into the next new thing. Breeders feel that they've taken the VT as far as it can go. It doesn't make VT's any less valid, They are still quite beautiful. 

I'm into plakats. Most people disregard them too. Ugly fighters, I've heard.

I'd take a good ol' VT any day over a glo-fish or a tattooed molly or some other genetically modified freak fish.

Let's hope bettas don't wind up glowing in the dark.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I love my Veiltail. I actually picked him over a green and red iridescent half-moon that was just flaring away at everything and a blue marble half-moon. Instead I got my blue VT. I love him. Of course then I ventured into SDeT and RTHM but my VT is amazing.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

I know the feeling. I have a VT and just recently got a Rose tail and the only people I see disregarding both of them or stating that they're less pretty or ugly are hardcore breeders. I don't think they typically mean they're ugly as pets, but for showing. I try not to take it personally in defense of my boys. They're beautiful to me as my pets and I think that's what matters most.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

+1, 15 years ago when i started keeping bettas they only had male VT. most were blue or red. However, my first betta was a purple VT


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've found most people to be quite supportive of people wanting to enrich the VT and bring it back to showing form. Most of the thumbs-down for VT breeding comes from two categories:

A) Hard into showing. Avoids VT because VT do not gain many points. Allows judging prejudice to color personal opinion. Disdains VT as a result.
B) Concerned for the welfare of offspring. Support for any breeding project is only given when a plan is presented for the fry.


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

But I have two veil tails and I love them as I love my CT and HM. And I plan on breeding them to get different colors VT.


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

Personally, I think we are on the cusp of a veiltail renaissance. Rather than thinking of them as 'mutts', i think of them as having the most pedigree: they were the first important mutation and have been with us since 1927.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I didn't know VTs were the first as pets. Well, I guess I did, but I never really thought of it. If anyone ever said something bad about my boy there would be a lot of cussing. I guess I never really thought about VTs being the purest, or the first. 

I think all bettas are pretty. :/


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The first was plakat. VT are long-finned plakat, the first variation of fin type if I'm not mistaken. But bettas in general have been kept domestically for centuries.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hrutan have you ever seen an EE VT, I've only seen this one picture but they're gorgeous! I wish people would be willing to have a line of these guys even If they don't have the huge fins. Overall I have nothing against VTs but if given the option between VT and halfmoon I'd go halfmoon, if given VT or delta I'd choose a nice VT. http://www.hollandbettashow.com/bet...of_the_month/BettaoftheMonthFebruary2007a.jpg


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Hrutan have you ever seen an EE VT, I've only seen this one picture but they're gorgeous! I wish people would be willing to have a line of these guys even If they don't have the huge fins. Overall I have nothing against VTs but if given the option between VT and halfmoon I'd go halfmoon, if given VT or delta I'd choose a nice VT. http://www.hollandbettashow.com/bet...of_the_month/BettaoftheMonthFebruary2007a.jpg


That's a beautiful fish!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Lovely! One line at a time for me. *mumbles it to herself until she believes it*


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well once you have black butterflies just get a white female dumbo..... (Not totally trying to get you to make my dream fish XD)


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

VT bettas are beautiful and one of my favorites! My own Suki is a VT and he so pretty  But everyone has their own opinion and I respect that.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I love veiltails, they are all I've ever owned. Whenever I go to get the next betta, I think I will get a delta or a halfmoon, but I always end up coming home with a veiltail!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I do love VTs... I don't even know why I made this thread. I guess I felt like breeders or aquarium hobbyists would look down on VTs. ;~; I'll never dislike VTs. My first betta was a VT. Scout is a VT. I'll never look back and say, "Wow, what a dull fish." Because they really changed my life.


----------



## Richelle123 (Sep 16, 2014)

I always seem to choose VTs! I really like the look of the HM, RT and SD, but I just worry about their fins being too large for them to be comfortable. When I am looking for a betta I search for the healthiest male with the most beautiful colors, (since I'm still very inexperienced), but it's always a VT!


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Well, my Lulu is a VT, and a very common multicolour.
So she has no fancy pedigree....
still, I think she is very pretty and she definitely is a fish with attitude. 
In addition, my birds and my cats are all rescue and no fancy breeds either,
and I still love them to bits.
Why do you necessarily need a pet with fancy pedigree that is the latest fashion anyway? It's not as if your pet is like the latest Iphone....


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

my VT's fins are so pretty as are my RT and SDeT. I love all my boys and each has his own little quirk, Jasper (VT) has spikes like a CT on the ends of his fins, Oliver has his super long Anal fin, and Castiel's spine is crooked.


----------



## Hurdyburdy (Jul 25, 2014)

I really like veiltails with unusual coloring.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

One of my favorite betta's was an ugly little VT I got from Walmart. His name was Lestat


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

I have 2 VTs and just recently bought a half moon. I love them equally 

Although half moons or crown tails can be prettier


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Like it or not there will be snobby people everywhere and for those people it doesn't make sense to put a $2 fish in a $30+ tank and spend a lot on supplies.


Personally, I prefer plakats and HMPK. I don't like VTs much bec of the fin curling issue. I know the fish is healthy but it's not very aesthetically pleasing to me.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I completely disagree.VT's aren't mutts (Not that there's anything wrong with mutts though),they are just as wonderful & beautiful as every other tail type.I have VT's,PK's & HMPK's and they are all equally brilliant! :mrgreen:


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I love my VTs. I have 9 boys,in just about every tail type. CTs, DeTs, PKs, I even had an HMPK, but my fish with the most attitude? Angelos my dalmatian butterfly VT. He is constantly on patrol and flares at anything in his tank. Food time? Flareflareflare. Found the snail? Flareflareflare. He's giggle inducing and I love him. Tail types aren't a criteria for me. Its typically attitude and color. I will take a flashy sassy VT over a lethargic, lazy HM any day.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Like it or not there will be snobby people everywhere and for those people it doesn't make sense to put a $2 fish in a $30+ tank and spend a lot on supplies.
> 
> 
> Personally, I prefer plakats and HMPK. I don't like VTs much bec of the fin curling issue. I know the fish is healthy but it's not very aesthetically pleasing to me.


$2 fish for you, $12 ripped up VT for me. His tail still asn't grown back. 

I never said I don't like VTs. My first was a Vt, Scout is a Vt, and probably every betta I get until I move away from this town will be a Vt. I'm just saying that people can be so mean as to judge you based on the fish you have.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey, If a VT is " Common" Then They are the closest to humans, Because humans are common too! And anyway for people who tell me that Marius is Just a VT or He's so ordinary" Or So common. This is my conversation With them. 

Person: " Couldn't you get a prettier one, like not so ordinary, Like RARE or Exotic?"
Me: " If they are so common and ordinary then people might not want them Right?"
Person ( Usually kinda confused at me When I ask this ) : "Right"
Me: " And a halfmoon with pretty colors is more pretty Then a common old Veiltail, Am I correct?"
Person: " Yeah...."
Me: " And if a fish is more pretty then he will get a home faster then a ordinary old VT, And a VT needs a home, And I'm the person who likes VTs and that means I'm willing to help A common Veil tail. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder . " 
I then walk away


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

This whole conversation confuses me because I've never heard anyone belittle VT in the first place. I dunno...if you're hanging out with people that are sneering at your pets, it sounds like it might be time to make different choices of friends, because that says a lot about them. :dunno:


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

^+1, I will admit that for the longest time I didn't like crowntails because they looked (to me) just like normal betta with torn up fins, but I've never dislike veiltails for being veil-finned (as long as their form is good)


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I have 3 VT's...and I love the way their tails lookc: although my favorite fish is a CT(kush is in my profile pic) I'm still happy to have a variety, and every one has their favorite tail type, some hate the way VT's look and some love it, just like some people don't like CT's or RT's..i personaly dont think any fish is ugly, but some are definatly more beautiful than others lolc:


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I completely understand the OP's questioning whether veiltails are less desirable, because of the availability of other tail types. In theory, one might assume that the veiltail would become less popular, and if you look on Aquabid there doesn't seem to be much call for them. But I believe that the veiltail is still quite popular, to both first time betta owners and to those of us who remember the veiltails we had in the past.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I actually suspect as far as aquabid goes that there is demand without supply. If you look at the sales history for VT, a fair chunk of the ones that get posted get sold. Not all of them, but not so few as to conclude that demand is weak.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

'-'
I only have few friends. And only one of them has a betta. She loves my little Scout, and when she comes to visit from the city she's always watching him swim. None of my other friends are very interested in fish so I don't bother telling them.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

a pet is a pet. a breeder is a breeder. sometimes the two overlap. that is all.


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

I love veiltails. To be honest I like them more then what most people would say were the "more desirable" fin types. My favorite betta (I know shame shame I shouldn't have favorites..) is a multicolored veiltail.  They might not be the genetic overlords of the betta world. They might just be "mutts" but gull darn it I love those adorable little mutts!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I wouldn't trade my Vt for all the other fin types in the world


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> ^+1, I will admit that for the longest time I didn't like crowntails because they looked (to me) just like normal betta with torn up fins, but I've never dislike veiltails for being veil-finned (as long as their form is good)


I was exactly the same! Then someone heard I was thinking about getting a betta, lo and behold they give me a crowntail! Long story short, he won me over with his momma's boy attitude.

My first betta was a big red VT just like the picture for this site. Almost exactly like my Sony! I still have a soft spot for big VTs. I saw one in the store the other day, O.O HUGE boy. And another lovely royal blue, like picture perfect royal blue VT. Ahhhh... If only I had more tanks xD


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a VT, an HM, 2 crowntails, and a combtail. The VT is the least aggressive, doesn't tail bite, is friendly, and has never once, is 6 months, given me a second of worry.


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Personally I think that there isn't really any high-class tail type. They're all equal. I think it's just people prefer newer things. Sure, halfmoons are great and all, but I don't think they're really above VTs. They're just newer. Which would you rather have, an old 80's tube TV or a brand-new flatscreen? It's kind of the same thing. I think that's part of the reason why VTs aren't given as much credit as the fancier tail types.


----------



## BlackDevil (Oct 1, 2014)

If there's any reason, real reason, why VTs are disliked it's because most people view them as "mutts" as doubtlessly mentioned. 

80% of bettas are, after all, just mass produced VTs offered at petstores in poor conditions and who knows what genetics. 


My first betta was a veiltail. My second betta was a veiltail. So was my third, fourth and fifth... and all came at $3 from the local petstore. The most I paid was $10 for a butterfly like VT that lasted 5 days, man was I mad given as the others had lasted anywhere from 6 months to 1 years or more. 

I bred two, eventually, and got a rainbow of fry. Everything from plakat tails to VTs and an array of colors for merely 25 fry and out of what was a red & green basic color breeding. Literally maybe 15% [3-4 fry] looked anything like the parents. 


Personally, I see nothing wrong with VTs [don't get me started on rose & feathertails]. 


It's personal preference.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Whenever I think of bettas, I think of VTs. That's probably because they are so numerous, but whatever. They're my picturesque betta. <3 I think they're absolutely stunning, too.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Honestly. Yes I do think that overall VTs are less desirable. They were the first tail type available as pets, they have been around the longest, they are the least expensive and they get lost behind the glitz and glamour of the newer and the "prettier" and the more in demand tail types. That being said, VTs have always been my favorite tail type, hands down. And I have owned some pretty spectacular ones in the 9 years that I've been keeping bettas!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree that they have been around the longest. The first and most of my bettas until now have been VTs and i still love VTs. I just feel after the long time I've kept bettas that I want to experiment and try different tail types. However the next betta that I fall for could be a VT.


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Wow, those are some amazing pictures Moon!


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

MoonShadow the betta in the last picture qas beautiful!!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

This post delighted me:

http://moonshadowbettas.wordpress.com/2012/05/13/the-mighty-veiltail/

STANDARDS.

Something to work for...


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

This is like the rescue vs no reduce debate with horses, which pissed me off. it doesn't matter if they have a fancy pedigree or something, it is the horse itself that you should judge


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

Even though I love PK and HMPK, I always check the Veiltail category of Aquabid first, because of the few betta they list there are always unique and beautiful fish. 

I'm sure many people mention this time and time again, but it'd be great if veiltails had their own category and standard in IBC. It would encourage more line breeding and the production of more unique betta. Imagine stores selling dragon scales, butterflies or EE etc in the form of veiltail! It wouldn't be limited to the same common set of colors, like multi-mixes or red/blue.

Look at this beauty, if I had the space I'd snap him up right away over any other fish: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasvt&1412503065


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

hrutan said:


> This post delighted me:
> 
> http://moonshadowbettas.wordpress.com/2012/05/13/the-mighty-veiltail/
> 
> ...


You dug up my old website! Very nice! lol. I need to start working on it again!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Wha! Yours, huh? Yes, you should. Haha.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

hrutan said:


> Wha! Yours, huh? Yes, you should. Haha.


Haha yupp mine! I haven't been around much recently but I've been keeping, breeding and rescuing bettas for the last 10 years or so :-D


----------

